# New Rescue Dog in my house



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Meet Max!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Please tell us his story and your story. So glad he has a happy home now and playmates! You are an angel!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank goodness for people like you. It breaks my heart to think of the poor thing at a shelter. He looks like a sweetheart : )

Good luck to the both of you!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrutulations on your new addition. Max is so blessed to have you in his life. :kiss:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lucky Max! He'll learn about love from you and how to play from Chico and Cali. Poor little guy, I hope he improved with the spraying.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How wonderful  He's lucky to have you! What better way to cool off in the summer than a nice haircut, ehh?


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Max looks like such a sweetie! You're both blessed! Good luck with all of your training and socialization issues.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition!
Have you tried using any calming aids? That might ease his transition a bit & maybe he'll ease up & let you groom him. It'll probably even help his marking! They now have a calming collar (see link below) that lasts up to 30 days. I recently bought one for my Papillon as he has a tendency to mark like crazy & he also is quite the yapper! I wasn't quite sure that it'd work but I decided to give it a shot as it said that it'd help with excessive barking & inappropriate marking. I saw improvement within the first 5 days of use. Then my father took it off to put the bark collar on & immediately we noticed more & bigger puddles. He went on a rampage of marking everything the day it was off.. It went right back on after that! Its worth a shot.

Also, its rather long so you could cut it in half & put the part not in use in a plastic bag to save for the next month. Punch holes in the plastic & insert a string or ribbon..
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...-C881-DE11-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Progress With Max*

Wow, he's a smarty.
Last night I spent about 10 minutes alone with Max. I had DH take the other 2 upstairs with him because I just can't train with them present. They stick their noses into everything trying to get treats. Chico was so funny, sitting everytime I told Max to sit, as if to say, " what's the big deal, I'm sitting, give me a treat!"

After they went upstairs, I took tiny pieces of chicken and worked on the command sit.

Max got it right away and now sits on command. A simple thing, but I felt like Victoria Stillwell LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nan- how wonderful! And when you find that perfect forever home, it is so rewarding! Please keep us updated on his progress. You could always try a belly band to make him aware of marking and save your furniture. Just becareful you remember to take it off. My first foster a few times it happened and then I just said to heck with it and what would you know, no accidents!

How are your two handling the new camper?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Nan! What a sweet face - you are right, he has nice markings and I can just imagine him in a fuller coat. Hope he is getting along with your two! You are so sweet for helping him!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.

Amanda,

Cali and Chico aren't playing with Max yet, but they are being nice to him. Maybe they are still getting adjusted to him. 

HRI. ( Laurie) is sending me belly bands. I'll see how they work. Thanks for the reminder about taking them off in the house.

More progress today:
I've been leaving Max in the kitchen/famroom with the other 2 "kids" when I go upstairs, and he's been yelping loudly for me. Yesterday he did it for 30 minutes.

I've been ignoring it and I just came upstairs and left him and I don't hear a peep.
Next step will be leaving him alone w/o the other dogs, but I'll wait awhile for that.
This is day 4 with Max. It's fun watching his progress!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

aw max is so lucky. How wonderful that you are doing this.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

He is so cute! I have never seen a Havanese so closely shorn. Nala was close to that when I got her but still had some fur on her face! Good luck. What a lucky little dog.

Annie


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

He is so darn cute. You are wonderful!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Nan, what an awesome thing for you to do!! 
I didn't even know he was a hav when I first looked at the picture. I'll bet he really feels good getting all those mats off him.
Thank you for helping this darling boy!
Carole


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

My husband and my neighbor swear he's not a full Havanese. He looks like part mini-pin, whippet, or something like that. He hasn't exhibited many typical Havs traits yet, but it's early. He's still kind of scared and jumpy at times, although he's sweet and cuddly too.
He was an owner turn in and is supposed to be 100% Hav. I can't wait to see him in a fuller coat.

When I first got him, I was warned about the danger of newly rescued dogs bolting, and I have since read of 2 Hav rescue puppies who are lost.
Scared me to death. I am being super-vigilant with him. 
Hope they find those lost dogs soon.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How many forum members are fostering right now?*

There are at least three of you I know of right now, maybe more! Please vote to keep the quilt project alive through the forum. The dogs need you!

Amanda, Meghan, and you...are there any more?

I cannot wait to see pictures of him when he grows some coat.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nan, what a wonderful thing to do!:angeloor little, Max. Sounds like he's still pretty scared, especially with grooming. I can't wait to hear about his progress.
Gina


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Max- one week later*

I noticed that Max was licking himself on his rear end today. He ended up with a huge blister-like thing.
I took him to the vet and it is an infected anal gland. 
Due to his skittishness, and for his comfort, they have to sedate him to clean it out. 
I feel so bad that he has to stay overnight at the Hospital.
Just when he was starting to relax a little... and now he must be so confused.
Poor dog, his life hasn't been easy!

Thanks to HRI he'll get all the treatment he needs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor little guy! Hope he recovers quickly back to where he was before the anal gland issue. Maybe he'll be so glad to see you after being away over night that he'll appreciate and trust you more! (Fingers crossed here.) Let us know how he is tomorrow.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Sheri,
That's what I am thinking. 
Hopefully!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Nan-I'm in awe of all of you who foster these sweet little dogs. Even the ones who've been given up from a loving home must be so confused and scared, not to mention the ones who've been mistreated. I just love hearing the stories of how they come around with love, attention, and playing with their foster "brothers and sisters". You foster moms are my heros.


----------

